
Ask HN: How do you use university? - lainon
Do you just take part in university to get your degree or do you socialize and engage in clubs etc.?<p>I always like to discuss and have conversations with people who share my interests, but I have the feeling people my age often dont want to have factual discussions about topics and rather smalltalk to socialize.
======
hos234
Go work for a Prof or a Research Lab on campus. Most of them are always short
of labour. You will find interesting conversations going on day and night. In
some labs more conversations than any work even.

~~~
mattwest
I second this, and would stress to evaluate the PI, their personal reputation,
published works, and ongoing projects. My experience was fantastic- I have a
great admiration for both my undergrad PIs and they opened doors for me
because I worked hard and had genuine interest. But some people have nightmare
experiences depending on who they work for.

